# Let's See Your Best from the Zoos and Aquariums



## Markw (Aug 13, 2011)

Id love if you would post what you think your best zoo/aquarium photos are on here. They don't necessarily have to be the most sharp, but they should have that little something that makes them unique and awe-inspiring. They don't even really have to be of the animals spectators are good too. If you could post camera/lens/tripod specifics as well, that'd be great. Feel free to post as many as youd like. I'd love some inspiration. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Overread (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine is always changing, but this is a firm favourite shot:
Canon 400D + Canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS L original + 1.4Tc


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 13, 2011)

Saigon Zoo, Vietnam.
D300s/70-300vr









Pride by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Markw (Aug 13, 2011)

Beautiful shot Overread! I remember way back when that was your avatar. And thanks for the edit.

Mark


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 13, 2011)

Sony a100
Sigma 300mm APO Macro f/4.0

Arctic Fox - Toronto Zoo


----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here are some from my last vacation to the Great Smokey Mountains and my visit to the Ripley's Aquarium.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## FearNothing321 (Aug 13, 2011)

Meerkat by FearNothing321, on Flickr


----------



## orb9220 (Aug 13, 2011)

All I had at the time was the 55-200vr.




A Day at the Portland Zoo - 01 of 36 - &quot;Open the Gates!...I Dare You!&quot; by Orbmiser, on Flickr




A Day at the Portland Zoo -20 of 36 by Orbmiser, on Flickr




A Day at the Portland Zoo -14 of 36 by Orbmiser, on Flickr




A Day at the Portland Zoo - 35 of 36 by Orbmiser, on Flickr

Last one a bit blurry using no flash and slower variable f-stop zoom.
.


----------



## Flems (Aug 13, 2011)

Heres a few from the Toronto Zoo. All are taken with a D300 w/Sigma 120-300mm 2.8 lens.


----------



## Tony S (Aug 13, 2011)

Gray wolf at Northwest Trek Wildlife Park, Eatonville Wa.


----------



## Tony S (Aug 13, 2011)

From the aquarium at the Cabelas store...












...


----------



## Markw (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll play too.

Nikon D300s
Nikon 35mm F/1.8G AF-S

1





2





3





4





5





6-1
My personal favorite.  Still can't decide on the edit.





6-2





Thanks for submitting!
Mark


----------



## pugnacious33 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## djk (Aug 16, 2011)

From the National Aquarium in Taiwan, just a huge tank!


----------



## Forkie (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are some of mine.  All from Whipsnade Zoo in Bedfordshire, UK:




Harvest Mouse  by Forkie, on Flickr




Greater Kudu  by Forkie, on Flickr




Timber Wolf  by Forkie, on Flickr




Cheetah by  Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## RauschPhotography (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Amocholes (Aug 16, 2011)

from the Columbus Zoo


----------



## piggle5 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just took this one, not the crispest because I didnt have a tripod and it was through some dirty glass but it still a neatish picture i think.




Ok. It wont let me put the picture on here and I cant delete the post.....cool.


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 16, 2011)

This is a really old one, but still a personal favourite:






It was shot on 35mm slide film, back in the early 1990's. I would have used a Minolta X-700, can't remember what lens though. The scan doesn't really do the original justice, but I still like it.

And here's a more recent one shot with a Sony A100, handheld but I really should have used a tripod:






Both shot at the Toronto Zoo.


----------

